# Staffpad and library prices



## CatOrchestra (Jun 25, 2020)

I know there are several posts on this board that state the prices of the various libraries that were available at the time of posting, but it would be nice if Staffpad had these library prices posted on their website. 

This way, users do not have to hunt down forum posts for these prices nor they have to buy the app just to find out the cost of additional libraries. 

I wonder if those who purchased Staffpad for iPad will get the Mac-ARM version for "free/cheap"?


----------



## Flux (Jul 2, 2020)

Along with this, it would be great to see a list of all the available sample libraries for Staffpad on their website. Not having an iPad/Staffpad currently, I have to go off of what people show here.


----------



## gh0stwrit3r (Jul 3, 2020)

CatOrchestra said:


> I wonder if those who purchased Staffpad for iPad will get the Mac-ARM version for "free/cheap"?


That's an interesting question you raise! I'm not sure, but if I understood correctly iPad apps will run on MacOS too on a Mac-ARM. Or am I mistaking? Wouldn't like to pay again ...


----------



## CatOrchestra (Jul 3, 2020)

gh0stwrit3r said:


> That's an interesting question you raise! I'm not sure, but if I understood correctly iPad apps will run on MacOS too on a Mac-ARM. Or am I mistaking? Wouldn't like to pay again ...



I believe so as well, but it seems it is optional if to provide/allow support.


----------

